# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  نقطة عسسل !

## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*يسعدليَ مسـآَكمْ و صبـآحكمَ بآلخيَر*


*فوائد وضع نقطة* *عسل** على السرة*
*
*
**
*توضع قطرة* *عسل** نقي على السرة قبل النوم ويمكن وضع لاصق لمنع اتساخ الملابس كما يمكن إضافة قليل من الزنجبيل على العسل قبل استخدامه .*
*يقول د . ماهر صيدم أخصائي العلاج بالإبر الصينيةبان هذه الطريقة إذا استخدمت لفترة طويلة (من شهر إلى شهرين) على حسب الحالة تفيد بإذن الله في* 

*علاج كثير من الأمراض وذكر 35 مرض منها ما يلي :*
*1.علاج ألآم الصداع المزمن .*
*2.آلام العين*
*3.التهاب الجيوب الأنفية.*
*4.ألام الرقبة الخلفية والأكتاف*
*5.آلام الرقبة الأمامية والكتمة والربو.*
*6.آلام أسفل الظهر*
*7.آلام المعدة والمرارة*
*8.مشاكل القولون العصبي*
*9.الإمساك المزمن وكذلك الإسهال .*
*10.مشاكل انخفاض وارتفاع ضغط الدم.*
*11.آلام الركب*
-- 
*كل الوود

*

----------

ليلاس (05-14-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*مآ ششآء الله ..*

*معلومآآآت مفيده ..*

*طرح قيم .."*

*يعطيك آلف عآآفية ..*

*حبوبـه ..]*

*تسسسلمين ع الطرح ..*

*لآ خلآ من القآآآدم ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اذا نقطه وحده فيها كل هالفوائد كيف بعد اكله باستمرار!

>اني عاد تدخل السنه وتطلع ما افكر يوم اكل لي ملعقه :amuse: 



*والله خوش طرح* 

*تشكراتي لك غناتي على المعلومات القيمه* 

*مودتي~*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ماشاء الله ..على الطرح ..

كل هذه فوائد نقطة العسل ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

يا سبحان الله 

فيه شفاء للناس 

ألف شكر على المعلومة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ليلآس .. وردة محمدية .. شبكة الناصرة .. البسمة الحمراء*

*تسسسلمون آعزائي ع الحضوور الرآقي*

*ماننحرم هالطله منكم يآرب*

*كل الود ..*

----------


## أموله

سبحإن الله ..
:] ابدعت النحلهِ في جمعهً ..

سلمتي من كل شر .. 
ودي ~

----------

